

Ask HN: Any hackers in Brisbane looking for a place to live? - zensavona

Hi guys,<p>A friend of mine (23) and I (19) share a big-ish 3 bedroom house in Fortitude Valley and are looking for a 3rd housemate, I really don't know many technical people in Brisbane other than those whom I work with - I thought this could be a great opportunity to get to know some more, also it would be really cool to live with someone who has an understanding of programming to be able to bounce ideas off, code together etc.<p>If you love code and are looking for a place to live close to the CBD send me an email, I'd love to have a chat!<p>Rent would be $200 p/w and includes unlimited ADSL2+, power, water etc. Email me at z@zensavona.com<p>Thanks!
======
rsmaniak
I was just looking for a place a couple of months ago, I'm living in West End
now but my lease ends early next year if you are looking by then don't
hesitate to give me a shout.

------
jameswyse
I've already a nice place in West End but I'm just happy to see that there are
other HN users in Brisbane! It's usually just Sydney I see mentioned. Good
luck finding someone!

------
xargs12
This would be kewl, shame I'm already in a similar share house. GL with your
search.

